

 Does HN need this kind of notriety? - recoiledsnake
http://tech.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1872218&cid=34254096

======
recoiledsnake
Submitter here.

The Slashdot comment was in reference to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913102> which seems to have needlessly
insinuated in the headlines and went againsn't HN's policies of titling posts.

